# Query a URL From Cell Reference



## gimmeexcel (Feb 23, 2017)

I've read the following articles:

excel - How can I reference a cell's value in a Power Query - Stack Overflow
Power Query Parameters - using Excel named cells

I'm trying to set up a named range or table that will contain 1 or more URLs. I'd like to point Power Query to that range or table to retrieve the URL.

I keep getting errors so far.

Also on a side note... if it is possible to do this, is it also possible to do this with data validation? To select a URL from a drop-down list and initiate a Power Query.

All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ImkeF (Feb 24, 2017)

Check out this: Power Query to Combine Web Pages - Excelerator BI


----------



## gimmeexcel (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------

